# Tascam US-144 or M-Audio Mobile Pre or ??



## whoaru99 (Jun 7, 2007)

What's the current hot tip on one of these to use with Behringer ECM8000 and a laptop for portability?

Most suggestions welcome, but I don't want to spend a small fortune.

Thanks.


----------

